

Why Retina Isn’t Enough - ThomPete
http://www.cultofmac.com/173702/why-retina-isnt-enough-feature/

======
Someone
I already was skimming, but they completely lost me at _"If you have 20/20
vision, it’s generally accepted that, from this distance, each pixel on the E
is now one arc minute in size."_ The angle that a feature extends on one's eye
is independent of one's eyesight. If it is one arc minute for you, it is one
arc minute for a blind person at the same distance.

------
crazygringo
What? We don't even _have_ retina displays in anything but a single laptop
model yet, and it's already "not enough"?

Some people are never satisfied. Geez.

